# BFBC2 Ruggelt, brauche hilfe ;)



## Skyler93 (4. März 2010)

Guten Tag ;D
najo habe mir heute Battlefield Bad company 2 Limited ediition geholt, und nun bni ich total enttäuscht -.- Singleplayer läuft auf meinen alten ding hier mit alles auf Full grafik, (andere spiele wie Crysis auch) doch im Multiplayer macht mein System nicht mit -.-
nunja also erstmal zum Problem imemr wenn ich spiele kommt alle 5 sek ein FPS "stotterer" der kurz für 1 sek das spiel freezt, somit ist spielen für mich unmöglich -.- ob ich nun grafik auf Hoch oder auf Niedrig stelle, es bleibt das selbe , ich habe auch schon probiert per Settings grafik runterzustellen, nicht nur das es schlecht aussieht, und das es direct x 9 war, ich habe immernoch dieses problem -.-
nach stunden voller aufregung, habe ich mich entschlossen, mein gespartes erstmal fürn neuen Motherboard + Chip auszugeben, nunja ich bräuchte etwas gescheites Quad Qore oder so, problem ist meine Graka sollte da scho reinpassen, und ich hab gradmaln Budget von 300-400 Euro, darf also auch nicht zu highend sein ;D
Zudem hab ich mir mal überlegt, ob meine Festplatte evtl. kaputt sein kann da die inzwischen schon etwas älter ist, und in der W7 Systembewertung die wenigsten Punkte hat
nunja was schlagt ihr mir vor, sollte ich an meinen PC aufrüsten?
hier erstmal n paar informationen,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prozessor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 2.98 GHz
Installierter Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 4,00 GB
Systemtyp Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTS 250 500Mbyte

Ich habe immernoch das Spiel Crysis wars bei mir installiert, und ohne AA läuft es bei mir top, was ich von Battlefield leider nciht sagen kann, hoffe entweder ihr habtn tipp wie ich das mit battlefield hinkrieg, oder kann ichs vergessen? ^^
habe das spiel auch neuinstalliert mit einen anderen Laufwerk, hat aber auch nix gebracht, habe das spiel auch erst auf PC kopiert und dann installiert, das hats genausowenig gebracht, PC ist clean, vor 2 wochen neu aufgesetzt)
(Treiber vom Nvidia ist installiert, Graka ist sauber, sowie prozessor)
Mir wers eig. recht wenn ich das Spiel wenigstens auf Mittel spielen könnt -.-
W7 Leistungsindex
Prozessor: Berechnungen pro Sekunde 6.1
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): Speichervorgänge pro Sekunde 7.1
Grafik: Desktopleistung für Windows Aero 6.9
Grafik (Spiele) 3D-Business- und Gaminggrafikleistung 6.9
Primäre Festplatte: Datentransferrate 5.6


BRAUCHE HILFE xD möchte nicht 44 Euro umsonst ausgegebn haben -.-


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (4. März 2010)

Die performancelastigste Option ist HBAO. Das frisst enorm FPS bringt aber optisch so gut wie nix, mach das mal aus. 
Ich spiels mit nem C2D E8300@3,4GHz, 4GB DDR2 800 RAM und ner 8800GT auf High Details, 2xMSAA, 4xAF. Ohne HBAO. Die geringen Frames im Multiplayer werden imo von den Physikeffekten stammen und den massigen Soundeffekten die alle von der CPU gestemmt werden müssen. Im MP gehts haltn bisschen chaotischer zu als im SP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (4. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die performancelastigste Option ist HBAO. Das frisst enorm FPS bringt aber optisch so gut wie nix, mach das mal aus.
> Ich spiels mit nem C2D E8300@3,4GHz, 4GB DDR2 800 RAM und ner 8800GT auf High Details, 2xMSAA, 4xAF. Ohne HBAO. Die geringen Frames im Multiplayer werden imo von den Physikeffekten stammen und den massigen Soundeffekten die alle von der CPU gestemmt werden müssen. Im MP gehts haltn bisschen chaotischer zu als im SP.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann alles hoch, und alles runterstellen, die Frames bleiben bei 25+ aber der kleine Ruggler zwischendurch möchte einfach nicht verschwinden, komme einfach nciht klar, was an meinen PC nicht stimmt, es sollte wenigstens auf mittel flüssig gehen
EDIT
hat sich erledigt


----------



## arab01 (13. März 2010)

Hi Skyler,

ich habe das selbe Problem! Haaaargenau das selbe! Könntest du mir bitte verraten wie du das Problem beseitigt hast?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Skyler93 (13. März 2010)

arab01 schrieb:


> Hi Skyler,
> 
> ich habe das selbe Problem! Haaaargenau das selbe! Könntest du mir bitte verraten wie du das Problem beseitigt hast?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus



ah okay, probier mal deine CPU sauber zu machen (notfalls dieses zeug da was dadrine ist neu drauf tun) und schau mal wie warm dein CPU wird, bei mir wurde er zu warm (eig. passend) aber er hat sich runtergetaktet automatisch, dies passierte so ab 65-70 °
habe einen neuen Kühler an meiner CPU draufgetan, nun max 40°, und mal alels saubergemacht, danach die CPU a wengal übertaktet, und dan liefs
sonst:
versuch mal im grafikkarten treiber, Vsync auszuschalten da das solche ruggler machen kann, oder mal Treiber aktualisieren, 
sonst post mal plz infos zu deinen System ^^
und wenn du den alten Nvidia treiber, glaub .75 oder so installiert hast, den deinstallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber glaub das ist inzwischen bekannt^^


----------



## arab01 (14. März 2010)

Ich glaube auch das es an der CPU liegt da die immer auf die 80 oder 90% hochballert.... aber komischer weise zur im Multiplayer?!?!? Singleplayer no probs.
Warum wird die CPU im MP so sehr mehr ausgelastet als im SP?

Naja CPU werd ich nu nimmer putzen da eh scho ne neue unterwegs is^^


Naja neue CPU kommt am Dienstag: Phenom x4 9650 mit 2,3 Ghz glaube
Graka: GTX 275
Ram: 4 Gig
Windoofs 7 64 bit


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. März 2010)

arab01 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das es an der CPU liegt da die immer auf die 80 oder 90% hochballert.... aber komischer weise zur im Multiplayer?!?!? Singleplayer no probs.
> Warum wird die CPU im MP so sehr mehr ausgelastet als im SP?
> 
> Naja CPU werd ich nu nimmer putzen da eh scho ne neue unterwegs is^^
> ...



Naja deine CPU bremmst die Grafikkarte schon aus.


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2010)

arab01 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das es an der CPU liegt da die immer auf die 80 oder 90% hochballert.... aber komischer weise zur im Multiplayer?!?!? Singleplayer no probs.
> Warum wird die CPU im MP so sehr mehr ausgelastet als im SP?
> 
> Naja CPU werd ich nu nimmer putzen da eh scho ne neue unterwegs is^^
> ...



Na dann gute Nacht. Absoluter Fehlkauf, die CPU. Die kannste gleich zurückschicken. Man kauft doch keinen Phenom I mehr und vor allem nicht zum zocken.


----------



## nixgut (23. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen! hab keine ahnung an wen ich mich wenden soll! hab ein probem und zwar, dass bfbc2 bei mir i-wie lagt und hängt manchmal!

Mein System:

Prozessor: Amd Athlon II x2 250 2x3.0GHz
RAM: 4gb
Grafikkarte: NX8400GS 512MB
Läuft auf Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit

bei manch anderen leuten funkts sogar mit schlechteren system nur bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte um hilfe!


----------



## Independent (23. März 2010)

@Nixgut

Schlechte Office-Grafikkarte und betagte CPU. Is Nixgut.


----------



## nixgut (23. März 2010)

ja das mit der graka ist ein problem, hab ich jetzt auch heraus gefunden, aber der cpu sollte eig. langen so weit ich weiß! wie es aussiet braucht ich eine neue graka sonst nix


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2010)

wenn du dein Geld fehlinvestieren willst @nixgut, ja, dann musst du dir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (23. März 2010)

nixgut schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen! hab keine ahnung an wen ich mich wenden soll! hab ein probem und zwar, dass bfbc2 bei mir i-wie lagt und hängt manchmal!
> 
> Mein System:
> 
> ...



DER CPU reicht die Graka auch sollte zumindest auf niedrig laufen
und wer hat dir das 32 -Bit OS empfohlen geh den ma schlagen^^


----------



## nixgut (23. März 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> DER CPU reicht die Graka auch sollte zumindest auf niedrig laufen
> und wer hat dir das 32 -Bit OS empfohlen geh den ma schlagen^^



lol 32-bit OS hat mir mein großer bruder gegeben, ihn zu schlagen wird ein wenig schwer ^^

glaubst du es liegt am betriebssystem !?


----------



## nixgut (23. März 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> wenn du dein Geld fehlinvestieren willst @nixgut, ja, dann musst du dir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm, wieso fehlinvestieren ? upgrades sind nie fehlinvestitionen^^


----------



## Kaldreth (23. März 2010)

nixgut schrieb:


> ähm, wieso fehlinvestieren ? upgrades sind nie fehlinvestitionen^^



Solltest du dir jetzt eine aktuelle neue Graka kaufen wird es kaum besser laufen, da deine CPU die Grafikkarte ordentlich ausbremsen wird!




nixgut schrieb:


> lol 32-bit OS hat mir mein großer bruder gegeben, ihn zu schlagen wird ein wenig schwer ^^
> 
> glaubst du es liegt am betriebssystem !?



Nein daran liegt es nicht, nur mittlerweile ist es sinnvoller auf ein 64 Bit System zu setzen, vor allem wenn man eine 64bit fähige CPU sowie 4gb oder mehr hat.


----------



## xdave78 (23. März 2010)

LOL! Auf JEDEN Fall wird es bei nixgut besser laufen. Sicherlich ist ne 4Core für BC2 empfohlen - 2Core wirds aber locker auch tun, aber das jemand vorschlägt ne Geforce 8400 (btw eine Office Karte...mit die Schwächste) NICHT zu tauschen wenn jemand was SPIELEN will ist ja wohl Unwissenheit. Der Arme sucht überall jetzt an seinem System den Fehler...womöglich haut er das Win7 32bit runter weil ihr sonen Mumpitz erzählt. Klar ist das für 4GB etwas ungünstig. Aber hier liegt der Hund doch ganz offensichtlich und ohne Diskussion bei der Grafikkarte begraben. OMFG!


----------



## nixgut (23. März 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> LOL! Auf JEDEN Fall wird es bei nixgut besser laufen. Sicherlich ist ne 4Core für BC2 empfohlen - 2Core wirds aber locker auch tun, aber das jemand vorschlägt ne Geforce 8400 (btw eine Office Karte...mit die Schwächste) NICHT zu tauschen wenn jemand was SPIELEN will ist ja wohl Unwissenheit. Der Arme sucht überall jetzt an seinem System den Fehler...womöglich haut er das Win7 32bit runter weil ihr sonen Mumpitz erzählt. Klar ist das für 4GB etwas ungünstig. Aber hier liegt der Hund doch ganz offensichtlich und ohne Diskussion bei der Grafikkarte begraben. OMFG!



ne hab eig. nicht vor mein system jetzt auszutauschen aber ne neue graka wie HD5770 oder GTX 260 brauche ich auf jeden fall.

Danke für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (24. März 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> LOL! Auf JEDEN Fall wird es bei nixgut besser laufen. Sicherlich ist ne 4Core für BC2 empfohlen - 2Core wirds aber locker auch tun, aber das jemand vorschlägt ne Geforce 8400 (btw eine Office Karte...mit die Schwächste) NICHT zu tauschen wenn jemand was SPIELEN will ist ja wohl Unwissenheit. Der Arme sucht überall jetzt an seinem System den Fehler...womöglich haut er das Win7 32bit runter weil ihr sonen Mumpitz erzählt. Klar ist das für 4GB etwas ungünstig. Aber hier liegt der Hund doch ganz offensichtlich und ohne Diskussion bei der Grafikkarte begraben. OMFG!



Ja es wird besser laufen! Aber nicht gut! BF ist wohl das CPU hungriste Spiel was ich kenne vor allem wenn es um den Multiplayer geht! Natürlich ist der Hund bei der Graka begraben! Aber um ruckelfrei auf niedrigen bis eventuell mittleren Einstellungen sollte es gehen. 

Bezüglich Win meinst du hoffentlich wen anders!


----------



## Martel (24. März 2010)

HI, mal ein Tip von mir. Ich weiß nicht ob er auch bei anderen Leuten was bringt.

STRG+Alt+Entf  - Taskmanager - BFBCgame.exe  Rechtsklick ( unter Prozesse ) Priorität auf HOCH. Ich habe kein Plan was es tut und wo der Unterschied zu Echtzeit ist.  

Aber der unterschied:  
Fenstermodus Ruckelt nicht mehr beim abspielen von DVD`s etc neben bei. 
Fenstermodus läuft insgesamt spürbar besser (nein kein Placebo, Explosionen etc ruckeln nicht mehr )

Vollbild:
Weniger Ruckeln, bei Explosionen. Ansonsten merke ich dabei aber nicht. Und das mit den Explosionen im Vollbild muss nicht damit zusammen hängen. Da ich da sehr wenig Probleme mit habe.


Falls mir jemand mal erklären könnte was ich da ädnere ^^ bitte.  Ich kann z.B.  WoW und Powerdvd auf meinem lapotp nur betreiben wenn ich Powerdvd auf Echtzeit setze. Sonst geht nichts.


----------



## Klos1 (24. März 2010)

Unterschied ist folgender. Nehmen wir mal eine Einkern-CPU. Eigentlich könnte die doch nicht mehrere Aufgaben gleichzeitig machen, oder?
Dennoch kannst du mit einen Einkern zumindest vom Empfinden her verschiedene Sachen zur gleichen Zeit machen. Rein technisch gesehen aber nicht.

Stell dir eine Scheibe vor, auf der mehrere Prozesse, die aktuell so bei dir laufen drauf sind. Alle wollen abgearbeitet werden. Der Scheduler teilt jedem Prozess für wenige ms die CPU zu. Somit wird ein Prozess bearbeitet. Nach Ablauf der Zeit dreht sich die Scheibe weiter und der nächste Prozess bekommt die CPU für wenige ms. Und so geht das immer weiter. Während der eine Thread bearbeitet wird, sind die anderen in Bereitschaft.

Das ganze geht so schnell, daß für dich der Eindruck entsteht, er würde etwas gleichzeitig bearbeiten, tut er aber nicht. Die Bearbeitungszeit kann natürlich unterschiedlich hoch sein. Außerdem können Threads unterschiedliche Prioritätsstufen haben.

Ein Thread mit hoher Prioritätsstufe bekommt pro Drehung unserer fiktiven Scheibe natürlich am meisten Zeit. So kannst du es dir vorstellen. Außerdem werden Threads mit niedriger Priorität vielleicht innerhalb einer Drehung garnicht angesprochen zugunsten anderer, die verdammt wichtig sind.


----------



## Martel (24. März 2010)

Ah, das ist logisch. Deshalb läuft dann auch Power DvD ohen Ruckeln etc. imm Hintergrund wenn es auf Echtzeit steht, aber  nicht wenn es nur normal ist. Da es sich dabei um ein Singelcore laptop handelt. Und der nicht genug Dampf hat WoW und PowerDvD so zu betreiben. Also entscheidet er sich WoW vorzug zu geben was bei PowerDvD zum Ruckeln führt. Wenn ich aber PowerDvD auf Echtzeit setze bekommt der genug Power ab, und was über bleibt reich auch noch für WoW. Warum auch immer. 

na das war verstädnlich, dank dir. 


Das könnte bedeuten, das es bei mir das Problem gibt. Das mein Rechner im Fenstermodus BFBC2 als nicht so Wichtig ansieht, und bei Explosionen einfach mal kurz denk " HUCH der will aber viel von mir" und daher es kurz ruckelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Richtig ?


----------



## Klos1 (24. März 2010)

Ob Anwendungen im Fenstermodus generell eine niedrigere Priorität bekommen, müsste ich auch erst googlen. An und für sich wäre ich jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, daß ein Spiel, welches gestartet wird, von Haus aus die höchste Priorität bekommt.

In C# gibt es eine ganze Latte an Prioritätsstufen, die man verteilen kann. Ich denke mal, daß es in Windows gleich aufgeschlüsselt ist.
Aber Details dazu sind mir nicht bekannt. Von der Theorie her könnte es laufen, ja.


----------

